# Best Makeup



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Since you guys ROCKED with the contacts and teeth, I again, have a question. We want some top of the line makeup to be able to do many people in various costumes. We want to get away from the traditional "cream" makeup that you buy at Wally World. What type of set would you recommend? FE, does your site sell it!!

BTW, put in the contacts last night for the first time and my mother called me "horrible" and a "weirdo"!! I'd say that was certainly a success so far!!! My friend's brat wouldn't let me look at her!! Hahahahaha!!! It was awesome!! Didn't bother my eyes a bit and I wore them for over three hours. Thanks for the advice!!:jol: :jol:


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Depending on what kind you want. If you want grease makeup, Mehron and Ben-Nye are the top ones I have heard good things about. If you want water based, the wolfe brothers are pretty good. 
I wasn't sure which one I wanted but after buying the Haunting Makeup DVD Volume 1, I decided I should master the grease paints before I move to anything else. So I bought a bunch of Mehron grease paint, brushes, sponges, and etc. The site I bought it off of advertised free shipping to orders $65.00 and over. I don't believe they are having that sale right now.
but here's thread I posted about it. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7298

The haunting makeup DVD is very informational and seems to be easy to follow. Anyways hope this helps!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

My 2 cents, Graftobian.
I would like to see what SickieIckie says here as well.
I know the theater group here uses Graftobian.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

FE, I looked on that website. We're all novices at this point and I was looking to buy a prefab type of kit with just the basics until we have the time to teach ourselves (and watch a DVD or two). I have TONS of the cream make up and I just don't like it. To me it doesn't wear well and it's quite messy. I also don't like the effects. It doesn't look "natural". Any ideas?? Where's Sickie when you need him?????


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

The DVD says when you use grease paint to use baby powder over the top of it to "set" it. That makes it not messy. Don't know if that will work for creme makeup or not but worth a try. I put together my own kit since I didnt have any kind of makeup. Plus I wasn't able to find a cheap kit.


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

I have used grease for years and never had the great results I wanted as I always ended us applying it way too thick. So when I went to apply thin lines or blend colors and adhere set powder it would always smudge.

This year I began working at a local pro haunt as a makeup artist and discovered how great the water based makeup is. I can apply it quickly with a damp wedge sponge ( a little covers a lot of face) I can then apply a powder set, add other colors with ease and no smearing. Best of all I can use paintbrushes with very small tips and get great thin detail lines without any issues.

We use Kryolan AquaColors.. I just bought some Wolfe Brothers stuff to try it out(also water based)

On the flip side, I have found that water colors are useless when applying them to cured latex (if the latex is fresh and tacky you're ok) So for this application I then need to use grease makeup.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

scare-m,
I saw a demo of the Wolfe Brothers stuff and it looked great! I'd like to hear what you think of it.

Here's a picture of LaurieBeast with the Wolfe Bothers paint. (LB - don't kill me. It's a great pic!)
CopyofDSCN9796.jpg picture by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

They do have some good stuff.
I have heard of a few folks that had allergic reactions to their product.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Beth - if your mom didn't like them - try scaring away the spiders in your barn!

(weather is supposed to break tomorrow!)

Love the LaurieBeast picture!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Ohhhhh, I'm getting in that barn this weekend if it KILLS me!!! Big work weekend planned with about 15 people. Hopefully it's catch up time!!!

Seriously, those contacts are FANTASTIC!! I'm just sorry that I waited so long to buy them. Live and learn. From now on if you want something..you should just get it!!! Hahahahahaha, I'll be divorced if I maintain that attitude!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Best make-up? Depends how you are using it and for what audience. Close up? Far away? Dim lighting? Bright light?

For stage I'm a big fan of Ben Nye, Mehron has been kind of touch and go for me. Often, for most situations off stage, a liquid foundation can be a great base. However if you need a different color for any reason like a zombie or corpse, real foundation doesn't have the colors you need.

I love "deathstraw" for a foundation for all kinds of creepy looks. It's a pale yellow and easily blends into the skin. Nosferatu to fresh corpses, can benifit from this one. heh

Personally I stay away from colorwheels....even Ben Nye's. I've found (in my opinion )that these are often higher in parafin which tends to melt in high heating situations, and smudge more with touching. These are often a quick sell to general masses.

Which brings up another issue- smudging. Many people starting out put a base make-up on too thick. This causes it to "crack" in the creases and look blotchy. Apply the base as evenly as possible, then stipple with your fingers. Excess make-up will be picked up and laid down again in weak spots. You will also add pores and erase streaks.

Your hand is your best palette you can use. Use your fingers as brushes when applying make-up. The heat will help make the paint go on smoother.

When being active- acting on stage, running in haunts, etc. be sure to powder your make-up. Don't be afraid to really powder it thick, then use a blush brush to get off all you can. The sweat can really play havok if using water base, so if you are a constant sweater, take a small break and reapply powder.

There's much much more I could add, but in short- paint, powder, and have fun!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I started off with grease paint, but it is messy (your hair gets caught in it and it rubs off on your hands, clothng, cups, etc.) comes off too easily & sweats off. I love cream makeup and use Ben Nye & Mehron. I also pick up some crazy colored matte eye shadows (not frosted) in whatever brand is in the local drugstores that are out now (lime green, acid yellow, hot pink, maroon) as they wear well and can be used anywhere on the face..AND are eventually on clearance. I use:
http://www.thecostumer.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=26 for all my makeup. You can cheap out on some things, like WalMarts crepe hair is just as good as any supply houses'. The Costumer can special order just about anything and suggest alternate products if you have an allergy. Plus, they also have inexpensive "How To" sheets on both applying makeup as well as appliances that make them pretty much idiot proof. I watch old movies or find pics online of what I want to use as an inspiration, and take it from there. (I freaked out my office with a hound dog face...jowls are so much fun to create..well, "augment".)

Not to scare you BUT...(sorry!) you can catch hepatitus (I think it's C?) and staph infection from sharing pancake and other makeup. Try getting a hepatitus infection of the eye for 3 months. It's not fun.

d5


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm assuming that you can get Ben Nye on line? Do they have beginner kits?? Thanks for all of your help. I'm going to see what I can find today. We are soooo limited as to what we can buy locally.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

I've used Ben Nye as well & liked it.

Like others have said, the biggest mistake is putting it on too thick. Also it's an absolute MUST that you set it with powder.


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay I got my Wolfe Brothers makeup. I bought their essentails kit as well as their cheat sheet step by step books. At first it didnt look like much but WOW!!

A little went a long way and the step by step really simplifes things. My completed face looked exectly like the ones in the manual. I would recomend this kit to any other "novices" that like to work with the water based makeup

Will post the pict later


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

have you ever tried this stuff? It really wears well, it's thin enough to brush on smoothly and blends pretty well. and really is very smudge proof once it dries. I used it to do a Darth Maul makeup a few years ago and it was great, for a cheap halloween makeup anyway. 
http://costumezone.com/Black_No_Smudge_Make_Up_3_4_oz.asp


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Haven't tried that brand myself.


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Heres the pic I promised.This was my first attempt using the Wolfe Bros makeup and cheat sheet book


----------

